# Change ASCII art and 'Welcome to FreeBSD' text on bootloader?



## GarthaNetworking (Aug 4, 2018)

Hello, 
I am new to FreeBSD and I do not know a lot about it. 
I would like to know how to change the ASCII art and the 'Welcome to FreeBSD' text on the bootloader.
Is there a way?

-Gabe


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 4, 2018)

Look at /etc/motd
Message of the Day
motd(8)


----------



## jpierri (Aug 4, 2018)

To show a text on console *before* the user has logged in you should edit /etc/issue.
It is not well documented on FreeBSD but I know it works, at least, on 11.2 and CURRENT.





And you can use misc/figlet to easily do something like this.


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 4, 2018)

GarthaNetworking said:


> I would like to know how to change the ASCII art and the 'Welcome to FreeBSD' text on the bootloader.


Look into /boot/defaults/loader.conf to see some of the options you can overrule (don't edit the file though, edit /boot/loader.conf instead).

Anyway, the logo is made through /boot/logo-xxxx.4th (the default being used is logo-orbbw.4th) whereas the text is defined in /boot/brand-fbsd.4th and the whole menu is set up in /boot/loader.4th, all of which are text files so they can be edited.


----------



## GarthaNetworking (Aug 5, 2018)

I have changed 
	
	



```
/boot/logo-orbbw.4th
```
 and 
	
	



```
/boot/brand-fbsd.4th
```
 but it still stays 'FREEBSD'


----------



## SirDice (Aug 9, 2018)

```
dice@armitage:~ % grep "Welcome to FreeBSD" /boot/*.4th
/boot/menu.4th:         drop s" Welcome to FreeBSD"
```


----------

